
Ask HN: Do startup CEO blogposts get written by copywriters? - azeirah
I often see blog posts released small, medium and large startups, usually, the spelling, grammar and structure of these posts is quite high.<p>Do all these CEO&#x27;s just have great writing skills, or do they get help from copywriters?
======
nfrly
it's generally considered against professional decorum to write and tell.

------
mbaha
Great question!

